# debug wlan

## toralf

My wlan connection often (1-2 times in a hour) stops working since a while without any info in /var/log/messages. I'm wondering how to debug/trace the root cause.

----------

## Quincy

I would try using the debug output of wpa_supplicant...

----------

## toralf

Thx, I'm rather interesting in a reasonable value for /sys/module/iwlwifi/parameters/debug, the suggested from the linux kernel menuconfig is to noisy.

----------

